# Weekly Competition 2016-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R F2 R U' R U2 F2 R F R2
*2. *F U' R' F2 R' U R'
*3. *F2 U F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U
*4. *F' U F U F2
*5. *F2 R2 U F' U R F U2 R U'

*3x3x3
1. *R2 B' F' U2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D F2 U R F2 L2 B' D' L' D'
*2. *U' L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D2 B2 F L2 D' F2 L B2 F L' R2 U
*3. *D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' U' F L' F2 R B2 D2 R' F'
*4. *F' R2 B' D2 B F R2 F L2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 F' R' B2 U' L B'
*5. *F' U2 D' F' L F2 B L U R2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 B2

*4x4x4
1. *B Fw F L F Rw R Fw2 D Rw2 U Rw R Fw' R U' Rw F2 L2 U2 B2 F U2 L' Rw2 R' D F2 R2 U Fw2 F' R B2 F Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 R
*2. *L' Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 D Uw L' Rw R2 Uw L2 Uw' L' R' D' R2 Fw2 L D2 Uw U' Rw' F R F D' B D' F' Uw B2 D2 R2 F' R B' L Rw2 Uw
*3. *R Fw R F2 Uw L F R' Fw D Uw' L2 B' R' U' L2 Rw' Uw U2 R2 Uw' R' U2 L' Rw R' Fw2 R2 D Uw' U2 Fw' L2 Rw' D2 Fw2 F2 D' L2 R'
*4. *Uw' U' B Rw2 R F2 Uw' R2 Fw' U R Uw U2 B2 R Fw2 F2 R2 B R2 B R' B Fw F' R' Fw2 U' Fw F' Uw' F' U' Fw R U2 B2 Rw2 Uw B2
*5. *F2 Rw' B' F2 R' F2 L U F L2 Rw' Uw2 U Rw' Fw F' Uw2 U' F' U' Fw' D' Rw' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 B' R D F' D' Uw' F U' B2 R Fw L'

*5x5x5
1. *D' Dw' F2 Uw' L2 R Uw2 Bw Fw2 Lw D' B Bw' F2 Uw' B2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw F Uw U2 L2 D' Uw Fw2 Uw2 L2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Bw Lw Dw2 Rw Fw' Lw Fw' F' Lw R F2 D U2 Lw' B L U F2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' Fw R Fw' U'
*2. *F2 L' Uw2 Rw' B' Bw F2 Rw2 U' Lw Bw F' R2 Uw2 Lw Bw2 Uw' Lw' D L' Dw' R2 Dw Uw F2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 U2 B2 Lw Dw Uw B Fw' F2 D' R Dw2 Fw' Uw2 F2 R Fw2 L2 Rw' D' Fw2 L R' Dw Rw D Uw' Lw' Bw' Fw' F' Uw
*3. *Uw' Lw F' Lw R2 D Dw2 R F D2 Bw2 R' B F2 Lw' R2 D2 Fw' L' R' D U' Bw U R2 Dw' Lw' Rw2 B2 L B2 Rw2 R' Bw Lw D Dw Fw' Uw Fw F L B2 F2 U2 B Bw L Uw Bw2 Fw' L' B Rw R D2 Uw B2 Lw2 Dw'
*4. *Bw Fw2 F' L Lw' Rw' B' F L Bw L D2 Dw Uw' U2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw' F Rw' Bw2 R B2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R U' Rw2 Bw' Fw' F' Lw Rw R2 B Fw Dw Bw' R2 B U Rw' Dw' U Lw2 B D Dw' U' Rw' D Fw2 Rw D Rw Fw
*5. *F' L' Uw' Rw Dw' Lw R F' L R' Bw' Fw2 Rw2 D L2 D' R Bw D' R2 Dw' U Lw2 R2 Dw Uw' Lw2 Rw R2 B' Uw' L2 Uw' Lw' Rw Fw' Lw R' Dw2 Uw' L D' Uw2 U L Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' Uw2 L' R Fw L2 R' Bw2 L2 D2 Bw L'

*6x6x6
1. *2D2 2U2 3F2 2L 3R' 2R2 R' 2D 2B 2L D 2D' U' 3F L2 2B R2 2U' 2B' 2D' 3U2 B2 L 2L 3R' 3U 2U 2B' 2U' L' U 2R2 B2 2B 2F L2 2L' 2R2 2U B2 R2 B' D' 2U' U2 2F' 2L' 3F2 D' L2 2R2 2D 3U 3R2 3F2 F 3R' 2U2 3F' D2 R2 F2 L2 2R D L D2 U L' U'
*2. *2L R2 2B2 2D' 2B D U 2B' F2 D' 2F2 3U' 2R F R' F' 2R' 3F' R2 B F' D' B F2 2R' 2D2 2U' R' 2F' D' 3U2 2F2 L' 2R2 R B2 D 2D2 U' F2 2D 3R2 B' U2 L 3R' 2U2 2R F U L' 3R2 2R2 B' L' 2D2 3R2 3F' 2L2 2R2 2U2 3F' 2F' F' 2U' U' 2R2 2F 2D' 2F2
*3. *L2 3U 2B F 2R2 3U F D' 2D 2B F2 3R2 2U2 3F 2U' 2L' D2 2D2 2B R2 F U2 L2 2L' 2D 2F' 2U2 L 3R 2B2 3R2 2B2 L' F2 D B 2F 3R 2D 2U 3R2 F 2L 2F' 2D' L' F' L' 2L R2 2U' 2R2 B 2D 3F2 2R2 F2 2D2 3U 2F 3R2 2F 3U' L 2D2 2U B 2F L2 2L2
*4. *2D2 2U' 2B 3F 2D2 3R2 3F 3U' L' D' U' F' D' 2D2 3U' 3F U' B' 3F2 2F F2 2R2 F' R2 B2 F2 3R U' 2B2 2L2 2B' F L' 2R' R' U' 2B' 3R' 2B' 2L 3R 2R' R2 2F' 2D2 2R2 3F2 2F2 R2 U R' 3F2 U' L 2L' D2 2U B' R F 3R2 2D' U R2 B' D 2F 2D2 2B2 2F'
*5. *2L' 2D L 2D' 3U2 2U' L 2B2 2D' L' B L' 3R 3F2 3U 2L U 3R2 2R2 D 2L' 2D' 3U' 2U2 3R 3F D 2B' 3F2 2L2 2R F2 R2 2D' L2 R 3U R 3F' R' 3F' 3R2 R' 2F2 D2 F D B2 F L U 3R D F 3U U2 L 3F2 2L' 3R 2R D2 F2 2L' 2D' L' 3U' 2U2 B 3U2

*7x7x7
1. *2D 2U B2 3B' 2L' 2R2 3U B2 2B' 3L 3F2 2R2 D R' 3F2 3R' 2D2 2R' R2 2D2 3D 3U2 F 2L' 2R' 3D' L' D' U2 3B2 3D L2 2B' 3U F2 D2 U' F' L F 2R U' 2L' 3L 2R' R' B' 2B2 3B' 3L R 2D2 L' 2D 2B' 3B2 3F' 2F2 L2 3L 2F2 D' 3D' 2U' L2 3B' F2 D' 3F 3D2 2U2 2R' 3D2 2F' D' 2D' 3D2 2U2 L2 3R' 2D' 3F' F2 3D2 3B D 3L 2F2 3D2 3B2 D 3R 2D2 3D' 2B 3B2 2F' F R 2D
*2. *3D 3L2 3B 2L2 2R2 D 2D 3F2 2D2 3B' 2F' D' 2D 2B 2L' 2U 3L' 2U2 F D 3D2 3L' R' 2D 3U' 3L 2D' 3F' 2R' B2 3U2 2B2 2L2 3B' U L2 3L' 2D 3D2 3U' 2U 3R2 3F 3L2 3B 3D 3F 2L 3D' 2B' D' 3B2 3L B' 2D2 2B 3B F R2 B 3L 3B2 3R2 3D' 3B2 U L 3R' R 2B' 3B' F2 3U2 L 3F' F2 L2 3R 2R2 R2 U 3R' 3U2 L' 2B2 3B F2 D' 3F2 2D' F' 2U' 3R2 B2 3F' F 2U2 3R 3U U
*3. *2B' 3F 2F' U2 3F 3R' 2U U2 2B2 3B 2R2 2U 2R 3B' 3L D' 2F2 3U2 3R2 3D 2U B 3L' 2R2 B2 L2 3B L' 3R 2F2 3D2 3L' 3U 2U B2 L' 2L2 R' 2B' 3B' 2D2 2B2 3U' U 3B' F2 3R2 F' U' 3B 3F' F 3U 3L 2D 3B2 2F 3R 2U' 2F2 F2 2D 3L' 2D 3L 2D2 B' 3R2 2R2 2U' 2L' 3F 2D2 3U' L' D' 2B2 F2 3D2 2B2 2L' D R' 3U 2U 3B F' 3L' 3R2 R' 2B' F L' 2B U 3B 3L2 R' D U'
*4. *R 2F2 L2 3L2 R2 3B2 2D 2U' F2 3D2 2B L2 3U' F2 D 2D 2L 2U 2R2 2D F 3D2 2U' U L2 2L' 3U2 U2 2F2 F' 2U 2F2 F2 2R' 2D2 3B2 2F 3R' D2 2D 3U L' 2L' 3L' R' 2D' 3U' U R2 2F R' 3D2 2L' D' 3L' R' 3F' F 3R 3U2 2U2 2L2 3L U' R F' 2L 2U2 U2 3B' U R' 3D' R2 D2 3D2 2U 3L2 3B' 3F2 2F' 2U' R2 2B' L' 3L B' 3L 3U 3B' L' 2L' 3U 3F2 2L' 3L2 2R2 3D2 2U2 2B2
*5. *R2 2D2 3U 2R2 R 2D' 3F 2U' 2F2 2D' 2F F D2 3U L' 3F 2F' L' 2R' D2 3L' 3R D L' 2L' D' 2B' R2 D2 2D2 3U' 3L2 3D' 2L2 D' 2D' B 2B 3F2 2F2 2L2 R 3F2 3U' B2 2F2 F 2D' L2 2L 2R 2F 3D B2 D' 2L2 R2 2F 3D 3B R 3F 2R' B' 2B' 3D2 2U 2L2 B 2L D U2 B D2 B2 2B 2L 3L B 3F2 2F2 F' L 2B 2D' R2 D 3R' B2 F' 3R2 B2 2B2 R 2F 3L2 B2 3F2 D2 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F' U R2 F' U F U2 F U'
*2. *F2 R' F' U' F2 R F2 U' R
*3. *R' F R' F2 R F U2 F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 R' F2 L2 B' L' F R U R' B2 U B' R'
*2. *F2 D L U D2 B U' F' L B L2 D2 R B2 R' B2 D2 F2 B2 R' U2
*3. *U' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F R2 U B2 L B' U L' B' R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F' L2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L' D2 U L Rw2 Fw L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw B2 F' R Uw2 L' Fw F' R2 F' U L2 F' L' Rw' R' B' Fw2 L2 Fw' L2 Uw2
*2. *L2 Uw' U Rw' R2 Fw Uw' B2 F U2 F U2 Fw' F D Uw' Rw' B2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 L U2 F' Uw L Rw' Uw U B L Rw' F2 D' B
*3. *B2 U' L2 Rw2 B' L2 R Fw2 F R' Uw2 L2 D2 F' L R' Uw B2 F2 Uw2 U B2 L' Fw2 D' U Rw R' D' U B Fw' F' L2 R' Uw2 Fw L' Uw2 B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Bw2 L D' F' R Bw' Fw' L B2 Fw F' Dw' Bw Fw L' Fw F U L' B2 Bw' F U' Rw D Uw2 R2 D Fw' R2 F Uw Fw' Uw' Fw U2 L2 Lw2 D L' Fw2 Lw D2 Dw2 Rw2 U Lw' Rw2 Uw' R B2 L' Lw' Fw L' Lw R' B2 L'
*2. *L2 B' F' D Dw' U' Lw' Bw' Rw2 Fw' L R Bw' Dw' U2 Rw2 B2 D' R' Uw' F Lw Fw' L Rw2 Fw' U L' Bw2 U' Rw' R2 B' F Rw2 Dw2 Lw Rw R Uw Fw U' B R' Bw' Fw2 F2 D' Uw L Bw' D' Lw Rw F U2 Lw' R2 Bw2 Dw'
*3. *F Uw L2 Rw Fw Lw Dw L2 R B Rw2 F L R Uw F' Rw2 Fw Dw' L' R Bw' Lw' Rw' R F L' Lw Uw2 Bw Fw2 D2 Fw' F' Lw R Bw' L2 Dw L Fw D' B' L' Rw2 D' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 F2 D' F2 Lw R2 Uw B R D U2 Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *R' B' F' 3U' U2 2L R 3F' R2 D U' B2 3R' 2R' D 2L2 3R2 2B' 2U2 2F' 3R' 2D' 2R 2D U2 L' F' 2D' 3F 3U' 2R' 3F 2D2 3U' L2 D' R' B 2B2 2D2 U2 2R2 2F2 L' 2L2 D2 2L 3R F2 2U U2 2R2 3F F' 2D' 2U 2F' D 2D' F' D2 B 3F F 2R' 2D 2U 2F' 3R 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3D2 3L2 3B D' 3L' 3R2 F 2R 3F' 2F' 3D2 2R2 B2 2F2 2D' 2L 2D2 2F F 3U B' 3L2 B 2B 3L' B' 2R2 B' 2L 3B D' 3U2 2U 3F' L 2L D 3D2 3B' R 2F D2 2D2 L2 2B2 F2 L' 2L 2F2 3U 2L2 2B2 D' F' 3U 3F 3D 3B' 3R2 3U' 2B2 3D 3U2 3R2 2R' D' U2 2F 2U' U2 B' 2F' 3R D2 2L' 2F2 L 2L' 2F' 2L 2B' L 3B' 2D 2B 2F2 3D' 3F' 2L' 3L 3R2 2R2 B' 2D' 2F' 3D' 2L' D' U 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B U L D2 L F' U' B' L' F
*2. *F2 L' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 R U L2 F2 R U' L2 B L' F
*3. *R2 L' D F' D2 F2 U2 R' U F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 F2
*4. *R D L B U2 L B L2 B' D L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U
*5. *B' R2 B' U2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B' F' R U' L2 F' L' B D2 F' U F'
*6. *F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 R' D U B' L D2 B' F' U2 L'
*7. *D2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B2 F R2 F D2 U' L B F2 U B L' R2 U
*8. *D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U B' D U' B2 R' F2 U B2 U' F' D'
*9. *B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' R B2 F2 U L' D2 R F U2
*10. *U B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L D' L R2 F' D' B D2 F'
*11. *R' F2 R' B2 L B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' U F D F2 D F' D2 B U
*12. *R' F2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 L' U2 R' D2 B D U R' D2 B U F' D' R
*13. *B L U' F' R2 F D2 F' U R D L2 D R2 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 B2
*14. *U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U B L F' R' B R2 U L R2 U
*15. *B2 U F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L U2 B D' U R' F2 L2 F L' B
*16. *B2 D' U' F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F' D B' U' F D B2 R' D'
*17. *L2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' U R2 B' F2 U2 L' U' B2 R'
*18. *D' U2 B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' F D2 U' B D' L' R F R2 U2
*19. *B2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 R' U L' U2 L2 U R2 B' U L2 B
*20. *U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R B F' L' D F' U B' L2 F'
*21. *U2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 F' D2 L2 U F' D2 U2
*22. *R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R D F' R2 F U' L D' U2 B2
*23. *L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 R F' R2 F U F R' U F' L'
*24. *F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U F2 L' D' F' U2 F2 L' B' L' D L'
*25. *B2 L U2 L D2 B' R F2 U' F' L2 F' U2 L2 F L2 D2 B U2 B
*26. *F' D2 L2 D2 F D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 L D' U F R' D L U R B'
*27. *D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 F' L D' U' R' B2 F U2 R B2
*28. *F2 R L2 D' B L' U2 F R' L2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 F U2 F' R2 F
*29. *R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L B' L2 U' F U2 B R' D U'
*30. *U' B U2 L D2 F B' R' D' L D' B U2 F2 D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B
*31. *F R' L2 B' U' D' R2 F' U F2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 F' L2
*32. *L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 B L2 D R F2 U' B' U' R2 U'
*33. *L' U B2 U' R' U2 L2 D' B L' B2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2
*34. *R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 D L' B L F' U B' D U' L2
*35. *U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F U' F2 R' U' L2 B F2 D2 F
*36. *B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D U B2 U' L' F D' L D R' B L B D2
*37. *D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U R' B F' U L R F R2 B U'
*38. *L2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U R F' U' B' D F2 R' B' L' F2
*39. *L' F2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L F2 D F U R' B
*40. *D2 U2 B U2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' D' F D2 B F' U2 B' R

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L D R' B' L2 F R U B' L B2 R' F2 L2 B2 L B2 U2 B2 D2
*2. *R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 L' F U L' B2 L' B2 R' D L2
*3. *D L2 U' R2 U2 F' L' F2 R' F B U2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B L2 B2
*4. *L' D R' B' U' L U' B L U D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2
*5. *D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' U B' R' B' L' F L B2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F L2 B U2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 B R B D' R' U' R2 F R2 B' R'
*2. *B2 D2 L2 F U2 B U2 B' D2 F' D2 R B' D' B2 R' D2 B U L U2
*3. *L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 F' L2 D' F' L2 B F2 R B' D'
*4. *L' F2 D F U R L F2 D' B D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U'
*5. *R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 R' D2 L' F L R D R' B2 D2 F U' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L2 R2 F' D2 R D' L2
*2. *D2 B F2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' U L F2 R' U' L2 F R B2
*3. *U' D' L2 D2 R' B' L' F U B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 B R2
*4. *B U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B2 R2 F' D' L2 F' R' D' R' U2 F' R F'
*5. *B2 D2 U B2 D2 U B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' U' L' D' B F' R2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R' B F' L2 U' L R2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 R2 U' R' F U2
*3. *B' L2 F R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B D2 F U' L B' R2 F' U' B F' D2 B'
*4. *Rw Fw' D B' Fw2 Uw U' L' Rw2 F L R2 B D2 R2 Fw' R' Fw Uw Fw2 F Uw' Fw' L2 Rw' F' U B Uw' U2 L2 R2 U2 R Fw' F2 Rw B' L F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R2 U' F2 U R' U2 R F' U2
*3. *R2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' U L F U' F2 U B' F2
*4. *Fw2 Rw B2 L' F2 D' L' Fw' D' U B' Fw Uw2 L F L' R' B F Uw2 Rw2 D2 L R' Uw R2 D Uw2 B Uw2 F' R B R' D2 F U' L' Rw2 R
*5. *Rw2 B' Bw Lw' F2 Uw' B' Uw2 Rw' R Bw2 D' Dw' B Dw2 U' B2 Uw2 B' Rw' R2 U L2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw Bw Rw2 B D Dw' L Bw2 L' U R' Bw' Rw' R Bw2 Fw' Uw' Fw Uw' Fw Lw Rw2 F2 D' B2 Lw2 Dw' U2 Fw' Uw L Lw' B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=5 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L R L U' B' L' r
*2. *B L' R B U' L R' U' l' r b
*3. *U' L R' B' L B' L' U b'
*4. *B' L B' R' L' R U' R l r
*5. *L B' U' L R' B' R B' l' r

*Square-1
1. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 2)
*3. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0)
*4. *(0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (1, 0)
*5. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U D' U R U' R' L' U' R' D' U'
*2. *U' D' U' D' R L' R' D' U' D' U'
*3. *L' U' L' D R U' D' L R' D' U'
*4. *L U L' R' D L U D R' D' U'
*5. *U R' D' L U L' R U' D' U'


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 28, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 13.85, 13.65, (29.25), (6.57), 10.37 = *12.63 *Consistency? pshaw. Misexecuted pbl on 3, pbl skip on 4.
*3x3x3*: 31.72, (38.12), 34.21, (28.08), 30.23 = *32.06 *Another pb!
*4x4x4*: 2:23.74, 2:13.13, (1:52.99), (DNF), 2:48.26 = *2:28.38 *Bad lighting and tired eyes. I was mixing up white and yellow, and generally having trouble spotting pieces.
*5x5x5*: (4:12.76), 4:54.50, (5:07.57), 4:16.24, 4:55.56 = *4:42.10
6x6x6*: 7:49.50, 7:40.94, 7:47.22, (7:11.54), (8:36.49) = *7:45.89 *First sub-8:00 Ao5, and cut 22.13 seconds off my pb single!
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:12.59), 1:29.49, 1:28.77, (2:07.42), 1:16.51 = *1:24.93
2-3-4 Relay*: 9.72, 48.58, 2:06.76 = *3:06.44
2-3-4-5 Relay*: 8.58, 44.50, 1:44.81, 4:32.49 = *7:10.39* pb. Evidently my 3x3 relay skills are lacking. Everything else is quite good.
*FMC* = *51 moves*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



F' L2 F B' L - 1x2x2 block
U B' R' B' - 2x2x2 block
L' F' L D' F' D2 2x2x3 block
F L F L U' F2 U2 L' U' F' D F - f2l
R F R' F D2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 D - OLL
R2 B' D F' D F D' B R2 U' F' U F' - PLL

Final solution:
F' L2 F B' L U B' R' B' L' F' L D' F' D2 F L F L U' F2 U2 L' U' F' D F R F R' F D2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 D R2 B' D F' D F D' B R2 U' F' U F'


----------



## mafergut (Jun 28, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.09, 5.08, 4.92, (3.20), (6.72) = *5.03* // Dropped the cube in the 5th solve. Lol 4th scramble
*4x4x4:* 1:32.58, 1:29.90, (1:24.47), (DNF(1:54.05)), 1:29.44 = *1:30.64* // Meh
*5x5x5:* 3:17.10, (3:25.06), 3:24.36, (3:05.77), 3:19.27 = *3:20.25* // PB avg. by 7 seconds
*2BLD:* 1:35.79, 1:44.93, (DNF) = *1:35.79* // More than 1 month without practise


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Jun 28, 2016)

2x2: (8.71), 6.68, 5.59, (3.05), 6.73 = 6.34
3x3: (20.58), 23.45, 23.19, 22.77, (23.52) = 23.14
4x4: (2:01.49), 2:28.33, 2:27.91, 2:27.95, (2:40.64) = 2:28.07
3x3 OH: (39.28), (1:02.18), 45.14, 54.09, 58.05 = 52.43
2-3-4 Relay: 9.97, 31.32, 2:36.60 = 3:17.90
FMC:


Spoiler: Solution



48
Scramble: L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R' B F' L2 U' L R2 U2
(Solved Yellow on top, Blue in front)
Cross - D2 U' L F R'
F2L 1 - U2 R' U R U' R'
F2L 2 - U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L 3 - U' L U L2
F2L 4 - U' L
OLL - U F' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F
PLL - U2 B2 U B U B' U' B' U' B' U B'

Solution D2 U' L F R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' L U L2 U' L U F' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F U2 B2 U B U B' U' B' U' B' U B


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 29, 2016)

2x2x2 *4.95*
3x3x3 *17.15*
4x4x4 *1:30.16*
5x5x5 *2:52.30*
6x6x6 *6:29.80*
3x3x3 One Handed *27.54*
3x3x3 With Feet *2:11.77*
3x3x3 Match the scramble *3:32.33*
3x3x3 Fewest Moves *58*
2+3+4 Relay *1:59.76*
2+3+4+5 Relay *4:35.73*
MegaMinx *3:52.16*
PyraMinx *13.76*
Square-1 *52.39*
Skewb *15.95*



Spoiler:  All Times






Spoiler: 2x2 Times



Varasano w/ a LingPo
1. (3.40)
2. 5.16
3. 4.86
4. 4.83
5. (5.17)





Spoiler: 3x3 Times



ZZ w/ a Thunderclap
1. 16.85
2. 16.52
3. (15.37)
4. (21.16)
5. 18.08





Spoiler: 4x4 Times



Hoya w/ a Yuxin (Not Blue)
1. (1:45.65)
2. 1:29.50
3. 1:37.12
4. (1:14.93)
5. 1:23.85





Spoiler: 5x5 Times



FreeSlice/CFOP w/ a BoChuang GT
1. 2:51.56
2. 3:00.89
3. (3.11.27)
4. 2:44.42
5. (2:29.28)





Spoiler: 6x6 Times



FreeSlice/CFOP w/ a Yuxin
1.6:52.22
2.5:57.99
3.6:38.13
4. (7:23.48)
5. (5:59.03)





Spoiler: OH Times



ZZ w/ a Mini Weilong
1. (32.29)
2. 26.73
3. (26.66)
4. 27.50
5. 28.39





Spoiler:  With Feet Times



ZZ w/ a Thunderclap
1. (2:48.27)
2. 2:13.24
3. 1:55.57
4. (1:53.28)
5. 2:26.50





Spoiler: MTS Times



Keyhole w/ an Aolong(Scrambled) + Thunderclap(Solved)
1. 3:29.37
2. (DNF)
3. 3:41.07
4. (2:17.47)
5. 3:26.53





Spoiler: FMC Solution



ZZ w/ an Aolong+ 2 Thunderclaps
Scramble: D2 B2 R2 U' F R2 L' B2 U R2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 L B2

EOLine: x2 U' L D R L' F L' D
Block 1: R U R' U2 R U' R' U R
Block 2: U L U L' U' L2 U L2
Block 3: R U' R' U R U
Block 4: R2 U2 R2 U' L'
Fix R Block: U R2 U2 R
OCLL Skip
PLL: y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2
58 moves


Spoiler



I had a wierd hiese/petrus hybrid 53 move solution, but did the scrambled wrong.
28 moves -4 corners. A-Perm (9) plus beginner corner twisting double R/L sune (14).








Spoiler: Megaminx Times



Balint w/ a SS
1. 3:59.51
2. (4:34.19)
3. 3:48.22
4. (3:08.47)
5. 3:48.74





Spoiler: Pyraminx Times



Keyhole and Oka w/ a Moyu
1. (11.58)
2. 14.33
3. (DNF)
4. 15.11
5. 11.82





Spoiler: Square-1 Times



2-look eo, -look ep vandenbherg
1. (1:06.23)
2. (32.87)
3. 55.28
4. 43.91
5. 57.95





Spoiler: Skewb Times



Intuitive* w/ a QiYi
1. (22.31)
2. 18.75
3. 14.96
4. (12.62)
5. 14.12
I figured out how to solve it, and then found sarah's site. I re-created her beginner's method.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 29, 2016)

2x2x2 - Average of 5: 4.848


Spoiler



1. (6.060) 
2. 4.887 
3. 4.245 
4. (1.364) 
5. 5.412



3x3x3 - Average of 5: 14.736


Spoiler



1. 15.601 
2. (12.296) 
3. 13.659 
4. 14.947 
5. (17.803)



4x4x4 - Average of 5: 1:08.717


Spoiler



1. 1:07.592 
2. 1:08.908 
3. (1:11.495) 
4. 1:09.651 
5. (1:05.814)



5x5x5 - Average of 5: 2:04.611


Spoiler



1. 1:58.819 
2. (1:54.489) 
3. (2:15.078) 
4. 2:14.569 
5. 2:00.445



6x6x6 - Average of 5: 5:52.009


Spoiler



1. 5:50.649 
2. 5:56.603 
3. (5:39.824) 
4. (6:13.880) 
5. 5:48.775



2x2x2 Blindfolded - 1:01.779


Spoiler



Mean of 3: 1:05.835
1. 1:01.779 
2. 1:02.132 
3. 1:13.594



3x3x3 One Handed - Average of 5: 28.664


Spoiler



1. 30.583 
2. (31.523) 
3. (23.411) 
4. 29.285 
5. 26.124



3x3x3 Match the scramble - Average of 5: 1:43.477


Spoiler



1. 1:45.294 
2. (1:10.667) 
3. (1:58.676) 
4. 1:44.062 
5. 1:41.074



2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay - 1:41.086


Spoiler



2x2x2. 4.140
3x3x3. 14.596
4x4x4. 1:22.350



2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 5x5x5 Relay - 3:52.706


Spoiler



2x2x2. 6.251
3x3x3. 13.997
4x4x4. 1:08482
5x5x5. 2:23.976



Megaminx - Average of 5: 3:48.623


Spoiler



1. 3:53.814 
2. 3:35.595 
3. (3:05.233) 
4. 3:56.459 
5. (3:59.418)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 29, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 7.55 7.30 (7.29) 9.66 (9.83) = *8.17
3X3X3:* 18.63 19.58 (18.16) (21.47) 19.33 = *19.18
4X4X4:* 1:33.90 (1:29.83) (1:53.12) 1:31.96 1:52.56 = *1:39.47* // Might be PB


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 30, 2016)

3bld 44.38, DNF(41.03),DNF(1:00.52)=44.38
oh 26.53, 28.90, 23.56,24.91, 26.10=25.85


----------



## muchacho (Jul 1, 2016)

*2x2: *8.14, (6.90), 7.82, (14.47), 8.75 = *8.24*
*3x3: *21.10, 21.55, (37.32), (15.12), 23.88 = *22.18
3x3OH:* (50.77), (37.98), 44.57, 42.03, 48.82 = *45.14*


----------



## ThatGermanDuck (Jul 3, 2016)

*Pyraminx: (12.26+), 10.81, (9.21), 9.96, 11.91 = 10.66
*


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 4, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.45, 6.06, 5.01, (2.12), (6.49)-> *5.84
3x3x3:* (18.47), 17.59, (15.83), 15.98, 18.20-> *17.26
4x4x4:* 1:16.27, 1:17.42, (1:11.21), (1:26.96), 1:14.21-> *1:15.97
5x5x5:* 2:40.56, 2:32.03, (2:30.68), 2:33.41, (2:41.36)-> *2:35.33
7x7x7:* (8:40.07), 9:00.03, 8:51.05, (9:43.36), 8:48.42-> *8:53.17
2x2x2BLD:* 1:02.48, 1:20.45, 1:43.35-> *1:02.48
3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:06.73, 4:46.79-> *4:06.73
MBLD: 2/2, 11:59
3x3x3OH:* (40.24), 33.64, (27.48), 32.43, 37.05-> *34.37
3x3 MTS:* 1:49.74, (1:31.25), (2:12.22), 1:56.18, 1:44.79-> *1:50.24
234*-> *1:46.43
2345*-> *4:38.52
megaminx:* 2:31.52, 2:32.44, (2:24.97), 2:37.13, (2:42.21)-> *2:33.70
sq-1:* 51.99, 34.90, 32.48, (53.10), (32.43)-> *39.79
skewb:* (6.88), 10.53, 9.57, (12.88), 10.22-> *10.11

FMC:* 36 moves
Solution: L B L' U2 F R' U' R2 L2 U L R U R' U' L U L' U2 L F U' F' U2 L' F D2 F' U' F D2 F' L U2 F' L

F' L //premoves
L B L' U2 F R' U' R2 //2x2x2
L2 U L2 //2x2x3
R * U R' //f2l-1
L' U2 L F U' F' U2 L' U' ** L U2 //orient edges
corection: F' L

insertions: * L' U R' U' L U R U' (5 moves cancelation)
** U F D2 F' U' F D2 F' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 5, 2016)

Results week 26: congrats to YouCubing, cuberkid and TCubes
(@YouCubing : I removed your Multi as it seemed to be an exact copy of last weeks)
(@GenTheThief & @JonnyWhoopes : Please let the individual times come after the event name and rather before the average, then it is easier for the result calculating program to understand  and I don't have to edit manually)

*2x2x2*(34)

 1.78 WACWCA
 2.33 pd159
 2.85 cuberkid10
 3.13 Jbacboy
 3.33 slow
 3.33 YouCubing
 3.39 JustinTimeCuber
 3.45 jaysammey777
 3.48 Torch
 3.51 qaz
 3.82 TcubesAK
 3.86 fastfingers777
 3.87 FastCubeMaster
 4.65 CyanSandwich
 4.66 TooMutch
 4.84 JonnyWhoopes
 4.95 GenTheThief
 5.03 mafergut
 5.84 Bogdan
 6.11 username...
 6.33 ConfusedCubing
 6.33 LostGent
 6.48 HawaiiLife745
 6.92 obelisk477
 7.02 Bubbagrub
 7.54 h2f
 8.16 26doober
 8.17 MarcelP
 8.24 muchacho
 10.32 arbivara
 10.79 RyuKagamine
 12.55 Jacck
 12.62 One Wheel
 19.91 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 8.59 DanpHan
 8.97 Jbacboy
 10.33 slow
 10.65 fastfingers777
 10.72 cuberkid10
 10.79 pd159
 10.93 WACWCA
 11.48 jaysammey777
 11.53 qaz
 11.79 FastCubeMaster
 12.15 Sessinator
 12.57 TooMutch
 12.57 username...
 12.58 Torch
 12.81 giorgi
 12.85 obelisk477
 13.09 TcubesAK
 13.12 JustinTimeCuber
 13.21 YouCubing
 14.73 JonnyWhoopes
 14.79 LostGent
 16.43 CyanSandwich
 17.04 Perff
 17.15 GenTheThief
 17.26 Bogdan
 18.84 HawaiiLife745
 19.18 MarcelP
 21.70 h2f
 22.18 muchacho
 22.24 Bubbagrub
 23.09 26doober
 23.14 ConfusedCubing
 23.93 [email protected]
 32.05 One Wheel
 32.95 arbivara
 34.12 RyuKagamine
 38.01 MatsBergsten
 38.57 Jacck
*4x4x4*(23)

 43.35 cuberkid10
 45.39 qaz
 49.26 WACWCA
 49.47 pd159
 49.94 Torch
 55.58 FastCubeMaster
 1:04.08 obelisk477
 1:06.96 YouCubing
 1:08.71 JonnyWhoopes
 1:15.47 JustinTimeCuber
 1:15.97 Bogdan
 1:16.08 TcubesAK
 1:16.79 h2f
 1:30.16 GenTheThief
 1:30.64 mafergut
 1:37.79 Bubbagrub
 1:39.47 MarcelP
 1:56.41 RyuKagamine
 2:09.86 Jacck
 2:19.91 MatsBergsten
 2:28.06 ConfusedCubing
 2:28.38 One Wheel
 4:10.33 arbivara
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:24.03 cuberkid10
 1:31.56 pd159
 1:37.00 qaz
 2:01.44 FastCubeMaster
 2:04.41 YouCubing
 2:04.60 JonnyWhoopes
 2:13.12 obelisk477
 2:15.23 TcubesAK
 2:35.33 Bogdan
 2:52.29 GenTheThief
 3:09.90 h2f
 3:20.01 RyuKagamine
 3:20.24 mafergut
 4:27.84 MatsBergsten
 4:42.10 One Wheel
10:36.60 arbivara
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:06.02 cuberkid10
 4:00.56 YouCubing
 5:52.00 JonnyWhoopes
 6:27.77 RyuKagamine
 6:29.79 GenTheThief
 7:45.89 One Wheel
 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 6:03.97 YouCubing
 8:39.30 RyuKagamine
 8:53.17 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 16.18 Jbacboy
 18.82 DanpHan
 19.31 qaz
 21.09 Torch
 22.17 cuberkid10
 22.90 pd159
 24.62 WACWCA
 26.16 Daniel Lin
 26.61 FastCubeMaster
 27.54 GenTheThief
 28.38 TcubesAK
 28.66 JonnyWhoopes
  29.71 YouCubing
 34.37 Bogdan
 41.59 obelisk477
 44.76 h2f
 45.14 muchacho
 45.24 Bubbagrub
 47.96 CyanSandwich
 52.43 ConfusedCubing
 1:20.51 RyuKagamine
 1:24.92 One Wheel
 1:59.09 Jacck
 DNF 26doober
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:10.14 YouCubing
 2:11.77 GenTheThief
 4:19.34 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 4.34 WACWCA
 12.25 YouCubing
 25.84 Jbacboy
 34.77 MatsBergsten
 45.30 Jacck
 47.64 h2f
 59.05 FastCubeMaster
 1:01.77 JonnyWhoopes
 1:02.48 Bogdan
 1:34.11 TcubesAK
 1:35.79 mafergut
 DNF RyuKagamine
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 40.01 Sessinator
 44.38 Daniel Lin
 55.94 kamilprzyb
 1:33.43 MatsBergsten
 1:57.06 YouCubing
 2:26.64 obelisk477
 2:56.42 WACWCA
 3:41.94 Jacck
 3:53.75 Jbacboy
 4:06.73 Bogdan
 4:07.35 FastCubeMaster
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:44.96 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF YouCubing
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

15:43.35 MatsBergsten
20:26.34 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

9/9 (42:37)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 3:46)  kamilprzyb
2/2 (11:59)  Bogdan
5/9 (54:50)  turtwig
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:18.17 YouCubing
 1:24.12 TcubesAK
 1:43.47 JonnyWhoopes
 1:50.24 Bogdan
 2:37.21 Jacck
 3:32.32 GenTheThief
 3:54.63 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 57.76 cuberkid10
 1:08.29 FastCubeMaster
 1:10.42 Torch
 1:23.70 obelisk477
 1:37.60 YouCubing
 1:41.08 JonnyWhoopes
 1:44.05 TcubesAK
 1:46.43 Bogdan
 1:51.32 h2f
 1:59.76 GenTheThief
 2:37.58 Jacck
 2:54.65 RyuKagamine
 3:06.44 One Wheel
 3:17.90 ConfusedCubing
 3:25.80 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:32.93 cuberkid10
 3:11.65 FastCubeMaster
 3:31.18 obelisk477
 3:37.56 YouCubing
 3:52.70 JonnyWhoopes
 3:55.49 TcubesAK
 4:35.73 GenTheThief
 4:38.52 Bogdan
 5:16.15 h2f
 6:12.79 RyuKagamine
 6:33.76 Jacck
 7:10.39 One Wheel
 8:17.92 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 3.33 YouCubing
 7.16 26doober
*Skewb*(16)

 3.72 Jbacboy
 4.31 pd159
 4.34 TcubesAK
 5.93 cuberkid10
 5.95 WACWCA
 6.05 Torch
 7.46 YouCubing
 7.49 qaz
 9.33 h2f
 9.55 FastCubeMaster
 10.11 Bogdan
 15.94 GenTheThief
 21.16 RyuKagamine
 21.36 26doober
 28.60 Jacck
 32.62 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 9.55 qaz
 12.15 YouCubing
 26.89 Jacck
 57.50 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(17)

 4.13 TcubesAK
 4.49 pd159
 4.87 FastCubeMaster
 5.33 Torch
 5.50 cuberkid10
 5.84 YouCubing
 6.83 cubefanatic
 6.99 qaz
 7.74 WACWCA
 10.89 ThatGermanDuck
 11.23 username...
 11.43 Jacck
 13.75 GenTheThief
 16.29 26doober
 18.17 RyuKagamine
 25.85 obelisk477
 47.17 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:31.08 Torch
 1:54.55 YouCubing
 2:33.70 Bogdan
 3:05.30 TcubesAK
 3:07.33 obelisk477
 3:42.93 Jacck
 3:48.62 JonnyWhoopes
 3:52.16 GenTheThief
 4:04.83 RyuKagamine
*Square-1*(12)

 13.11 Raptor56
 17.94 cuberkid10
 18.92 YouCubing
 24.80 qaz
 25.48 pd159
 39.71 WACWCA
 39.79 Bogdan
 41.75 FastCubeMaster
 52.38 GenTheThief
 1:14.09 26doober
 1:35.35 Jacck
 2:13.31 TcubesAK
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 port
29 okayama
33 obelisk477
36 Bogdan
37 h2f
46 TcubesAK
48 ConfusedCubing
51 One Wheel
52 RyuKagamine
53 YouCubing
58 GenTheThief
DNF  Jacck

*Contest results*

282 YouCubing
234 cuberkid10
203 TcubesAK
197 FastCubeMaster
186 Bogdan
184 pd159
179 qaz
179 WACWCA
162 GenTheThief
162 obelisk477
160 Torch
155 JonnyWhoopes
149 Jacck
140 Jbacboy
132 MatsBergsten
124 h2f
114 RyuKagamine
72 JustinTimeCuber
71 slow
68 DanpHan
66 One Wheel
63 jaysammey777
63 fastfingers777
62 ConfusedCubing
56 username...
53 CyanSandwich
52 TooMutch
48 Sessinator
47 Bubbagrub
46 mafergut
45 26doober
37 Daniel Lin
37 LostGent
35 MarcelP
33 muchacho
30 HawaiiLife745
27 giorgi
25 arbivara
25 kamilprzyb
22 port
22 turtwig
21 okayama
19 Perff
16 Raptor56
13 cubefanatic
10 ThatGermanDuck
9 [email protected]


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 5, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> (@GenTheThief ... Please let the individual times come after the event name and rather before the average, then it is easier for the result calculating program to understand  and I don't have to edit manually)



So, @MatsBergsten can I keep the individual times in the spoiler, but have them like this?


Spoiler: All Times






Spoiler: 2x2 Times



Varasano w/ a LingPo
Ao. 4.95
1. (3.40)
2. 5.16
3. 4.86
4. 4.83
5. (5.17)





Spoiler: 3x3 times



ZZ w/ a Thunderclap
Ao. 17.15
1. 16.85
2. 16.52
3. (15.37)
4. (21.16)
5. 18.08






Or should I also put all the times into one spoiler instead of having them in individual spoilers, like this?


Spoiler: All Times



2x2
Varasano w/ a LingPo
Ao. 4.95
1. (3.40)
2. 5.16
3. 4.86
4. 4.83
5. (5.17)

3x3
ZZ w/ a Thunderclap
Ao. 17.15
1. 16.85
2. 16.52
3. (15.37)
4. (21.16)
5. 18.08



Or some combination of both?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 5, 2016)

Damn, 4th by only 6 points!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 6, 2016)

I WON WTFFFF
also, all my times got copied over from last week, so I replaced them with the new times, but I wasn't able to get around to doing MultiBLD and forgot to delete it :/ sorry!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 6, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> So, @MatsBergsten can I keep the individual times in the spoiler?
> 
> Or some combination of both?



The second, because the program looks for event names at the beginning of a line
and then solving times after that (on the same line or the next, but the less "fuzz" there
is between the event name and the acutal times, the better).

But if you choose the first alternative I will need to edit your post (after downloading
the entire thread).

The style chosen by for instance Mafergut and One Wheel is preferable for me but
your second alternative is ok I think. We don't want the stringence of the automatic 
submission site for all


----------

